# torshalla sv150



## Belgium (Apr 4, 2019)

3 months ago i purschased this erik erikson junior sv 150 lathe,are there others on this forum witch have the same


----------



## Belgium (Apr 4, 2019)

i am repainting it in the Original gray color


----------



## Belgium (Apr 4, 2019)

i will post more fotos when it is finished


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks like you're doing a nice job on the painting.  CAn you tell us more about the lathe?


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 5, 2019)

Belgium,

I did searches in both the message fora and in Downloads for the name Erikson.  I got no hits in Downloads.  And the only hits that I got in any message forum were your four threads.  When I changed the search string to torshalla, I still got nothing in Downloads but got a few more hits in the message fora.  However, they seem to date from 2012, 2014 and 2016.  

You are certainly welcome to remain a member here.  But you may have better luck at finding other owners if you find and join a European or even Swedish message board.  From the information on the machine and the company available on the site Lathes.UK, it certainly seems a quite capable machine.  But unfortunately we do not seem to have anyone else on this board who has one.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

wa5cab,

Thanks for your respons
A Dutchman with the newmate nickname torshalla leo has already found me on this forum.
Apparantly not so many of these lathes have been sold in America,yet there is that guy nowjunk from Louisiana who posted a foto of his blue painted torshalla sv150.
Problem with the Swedisch sites is they are in Swedisch,i am from Belgium and speak Dutch,Englisch and Spanisch but no Swedisch,however i notice that there are some Norwegian,Danisch and Swedisch people active on this forum.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 5, 2019)

No problem Belgium, we're happy to have you onboard.  What size is your machine?

If there are other owners of Torshalla lathes on the site, you could PM them.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

pdf erik erikson sv150


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 5, 2019)

The photos in the PDF were interesting, but I had a bit of trouble reading the text.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

I had been looking for a small lathe for a while,the familiar story,on the internet an offer of old machines not complete,rusty and the one that looked better prices above 1500 euros.
Then one day i see an announcement from someone who sells a complete machinepark at scrap metal price,just posted.
Problem it was close to the german border(i live between Brussels and Antwerp) and the machine was big,maybe too big and the electric 3x380 volts i have only 220 volts
Neverthelles,called the man and asked if i could come and have a look at the lathe,he said to me that he would rather sell everything together,but i could still come.
The lathe was without tools,chisel holder and not connected.
I told him that to wich he replied,if you give me 150 euros she is yours.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

this is how i find the lathe


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

Iremoved everything possible and returned home with it


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

2days later i went back with a friend who has a trailer,he boucht anold press there for himself


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

my friend Hugo also has a tractor,he brought te lathe to my home,without his help it would never have worked,on rolls(tubes) we brought it to te workschop in te garden


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

i could change the electric from 380to220 because it's an 380/220 engine,then test run


----------



## Belgium (Apr 5, 2019)

Belgium said:


> pdf erik erikson sv150


That is the problem,lots off info but only in swedisch


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, at least you seem to have found a few people who know what the machine is.  I hadn't a clue.  It is also what I would consider a fairly large machine.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 13, 2019)

Almost finished


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 13, 2019)

It looks like you're doing a nice job with the paint.  Have you needed to make repairs as well?


----------



## Belgium (Apr 14, 2019)

mechanically sche was fine,but the electric less,i change direction of motorrotation now using a left richt switch.


----------



## Belgium (Apr 14, 2019)

switch


----------



## Belgium (Apr 19, 2019)

FINISHED


----------



## Belgium (Apr 26, 2019)

message from the seller,he had found something from the lathe


----------



## Belgium (Apr 26, 2019)

copper plate back in its Original place


----------

